# 1996 Tour duPont results?



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Does anyone have daily results from the 1996 Tour duPont or a link to a website with them? I've searched the web without success for them.

Here's why I want them. I have a frame that was ridden, so I'm told, by Vitaly Verevco of the Ukrainian National Team in that race. Not sure of the spelling of his name. Anyway, I'd like to peruse the results to see how the bike did in the race. Sure, it's slumming with me, which is why it might like a reminder of past glories. Thanks.


----------



## cosmo3 (Nov 1, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_Du_Pont#1996_Tour_DuPont

Best I can do on short notice. Wikipedia has been getting lots of bad press lately, but unless something seems utterly ridiculous, I think it's pretty reliable.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*1995?*

It's not much, but your guy a least appears in the prologue results here - 106th out of 111.

The more I think about it the more I believe that national teams were not invited to the 96 Tour Dupont. I'd focus my search on 1995.

http://groups.google.com/group/rec....nt+1995+results&rnum=6&hl=en#a104d306a4b086ab


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*Great*

Thanks, Wim, I think you must be right. I'll follow up on that link, and thanks again.




wim said:


> It's not much, but your guy a least appears in the prologue results here - 106th out of 111.
> 
> The more I think about it the more I believe that national teams were not invited to the 96 Tour Dupont. I'd focus my search on 1995.
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/rec....nt+1995+results&rnum=6&hl=en#a104d306a4b086ab


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Finally found the final '95 TdP GC results. Vitali came in a very respectable 43rd out of 84.

http://groups.google.com/group/rec....Vitali+Verevko"&rnum=1&hl=en#0781de501f79c603


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

Any one heard of this guy Lance Armstrong who won the race that year. What ever happened to him?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Same guy?*

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that's the same fellow who went over to France and won that big bike tour they have over there every year, more than once I believe. Last I heard he's engaged to an American lady musician.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

*Thanks, Wim*

Adds a little flavor to my frame. Also, fwiw--not much, really, unless Vitaly is reading--long time LBS guy told me Vitaly now owns a bike shop in Chile. I hear the frame fitted him badly, so I expect he doesn't think of it that fondly, but maybe the experience helps him convince his customers that if they don't get a well-fitting frame, they too will finish hours behind Armstrong.



wim said:


> Finally found the final '95 TdP GC results. Vitali came in a very respectable 43rd out of 84.
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/rec....Vitali+Verevko"&rnum=1&hl=en#0781de501f79c603


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it's great that you're putting Vitali's frame back on the road. Cycling is about the legs _and_ the head, and by "head" I mean the history and the magic of the sport here. There's no way you're going to ride that frame and not feel it.

It's amazing how well some of the national teams did in the 1995 TdP. For the most part, they had very little money or other support and still went up against rich and powerful trade teams. Their riders had hearts of lions, indeed.


----------

